# Quick feeder fish



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't give my oscar feeder fish very often. Just 3 times in the 14 or so months he's been alive. The problem is I can't find anything that he doesn't eliminate within a couple hours. The first time I tried 10 neon tetras. They actually did pretty good until the lights went out. The next morning they were gone. The next time I tried glowlight tetras. They all vanished within a couple hours. Yesterday I tried a combination of platys, head and tail light tetras, and black skirt tetras. The platys lasted maybe an hour. A couple of each breed of tetras lasted until lights out, which was about 6 hours after introduction. They were too quick. As soon as lights out... poof. Is there anything that will last a week or more but not eventually grow too big to eat?


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

Also, the middle of my tank is heavily vegetated with a pile of rocks for hiding spots. None of the little fish I've bought will use it for protection. They all have stayed at the surface until they became food.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont bother... Feed it pellets and sticks. Buy a few different kinds. Feeders are for amusement only and really should just be avoided. Why kill a nice Oscar because you bought cheap fish that introduced disease...

And lets not even talk about the size of tank needed and filtration to properly keep your guy healthy.....


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah Oscars will pretty much eat until everything is gone. Your best bet is pellets and drop in some random feeders for a treat or to impress your friends. My friends will bring feeders over that they paid for just to watch them get ate. I tell them get ghost shrimp or guppies.


----------

